# plastisol transfer Printer suggestions?



## cfisher74 (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know anything about Dowling Graphics in Clearwater? I'm going to try them for my first round of transfers... Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/plastisol-transfers/t77081.html


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

Check the vendors list and call or email asking for samples of their prints and pricing. After this you should have a good idea of who you want to produce your transfers. Good luck!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

If you post some detail about how many transfers, how many colors, I could probably narrow down the suggestions.


----------

